# Größe einer Datei lesen



## Affenpisse (22. November 2009)

Hallo.

Ich wollte fragen ob mir jemand von euch helfen kann...
Ich wollte die Größe einer Datei auslesen und in einem Label schreiben...
Kann mir jmd. von euch sagen wie das geht ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

mfg Affenpisse


----------



## Nawi000000 (25. November 2009)

kommt drauf an ob das ne fixe datei is oder nit 

bin grad net zuhause daher über gastzugang

also 1ne möglichkeit wäre über batch :

Brauchste : setword ; dir ; vlt bisl erfahrung mit piping

bei fixer datei :

```
@echo off
cls
If not exist "dateiname" goto error
goto 1

:1
dir "dateiname"|setword 3>%temp%\temp.bat&&call %temp%\temp.bat "variablenname" &&del %temp%\Temp.bat
ren dateiname %variablenname%.*
exit

:error
msg %username% "Datei nicht gefunden
exit
```

und die ander variante wäre mit ner externen textdatei in die du den dateinamen /pfad einschreibst


```
@echo off
cls
if not exist dateinamehierrein.txt goto error
goto 1
:1
set /p var=<deiteinahme.txt
dir %var%|setword 3>%temp%\temp.bat&&call %temp%\temp.bat "varname"
ren %var% %varname%\.*
exit

:error
Msg %username% "Deitename.txt hier rein nciht gefunden"
exit
```
In der dateinamehierrein.txt sollte stehen :

Pfad\dateiname

so das is jetz alles nich getestet von daher 

hoffe mal das es so geht improvisiert in der schule ^^

die exen upe ich später wei sag ja nit daheim xD

--mfg 
Nawi


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (25. November 2009)

Hallo,

um welche Programmiersprache geht es denn überhaupt?

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (25. November 2009)

Hallo Nawi0,

wieso so kompliziert?

```
C:\>type filesize.cmd
@echo off
echo %~z1

C:\>filesize.cmd filesize.cmd
22
```

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Nawi0 (25. November 2009)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Nawi0,
> 
> wieso so kompliziert?
> 
> ...



hast du pstools drauf?!


```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\>filesize.cmd
Der Befehl "filesize.cmd" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder
konnte nicht gefunden werden.
```


```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\>type filesize.cmd
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.
```

oder wo nehm ich das filesize.cmd her?




Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> “For every complex problem, there is an answer that is short, simple and wrong.”



Im mom relativ passend 

beweis mir das gegenteil


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (25. November 2009)

Nawi0 hat gesagt.:


> hast du pstools drauf?!


Nein.



Nawi0 hat gesagt.:


> ```
> C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\>filesize.cmd
> Der Befehl "filesize.cmd" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder
> konnte nicht gefunden werden.
> ...


Die Funktion von type ist dir bekannt? Wenn nicht: einfach mal type /? eintippen.



Nawi0 hat gesagt.:


> Im mom relativ passend
> 
> beweis mir das gegenteil


Das Ermitteln einer Dateigröße fällt für mich nicht in die Menge der komplexen Probleme 

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Nawi0 (26. November 2009)

> Die Funktion von type ist dir bekannt? Wenn nicht: einfach mal type /? eintippen.



glaubst du ich bin doof?


```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\\Desktop>type /?`
Zeigt den Inhalt einer oder mehrerer Textdateien an.

TYPE [Laufwerk:][Pfad]Dateiname
```

aber erzähl mir mal wie du mit type n egröße rausfinden willst

Außerdem hast du glaub ich noch keine nachvollziehbare Sache geliefert oder hab ich das nur überlesen


----------



## deepthroat (26. November 2009)

Hi.





Nawi0 hat gesagt.:


> glaubst du ich bin doof?


Ganz so clever bist du wohl nicht... ;-)

Matthias hat den Inhalt des filesize.cmd Skripts doch ausgegeben.

Gruß


----------



## Nawi0 (26. November 2009)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> Ganz so clever bist du wohl nicht... ;-)
> 
> Matthias hat den Inhalt des filesize.cmd Skripts doch ausgegeben.
> ...


das mag schon sein aber was soll Affenpisse jetz damit anfangen ich seh nirgens ein code / Atachment

###
EDIT

Okay kapiert -.-

mein fehler


----------



## deepthroat (26. November 2009)

Nawi0 hat gesagt.:


> das mag schon sein aber was soll Affenpisse jetz damit anfangen ich seh nirgens ein code / Atachment


Er kann die 2 Zeilen ganz einfach kopieren und in eine Datei einfügen. Wozu soll man dazu noch extra was anhängen?

Gruß


----------



## Nawi0 (26. November 2009)

okay aufgrund von deepthrouts belerung...

hier die abgespeckte variante


```
@echo off
set datei=%1
set fZ=%~Z1
set Fn=%~n1
rename %datei% %fz%Byte_%Fn%.*
```

Drag und drop die datei da drauf und d bekommst aus 

libcurl.dll
256512Byte_libcurl.dll
also wieder größe in byte_name

P.s.: danke das du mal licht ins dunkel gebracht hast


----------



## deepthroat (26. November 2009)

Nawi0 hat gesagt.:


> okay aufgrund von deepthrouts belerung...


So belehrend wollte ich aber nicht rüber kommen 

Warum benennst du eigentlich die Datei um?

Und bitte halte dich an die Netiquette bzgl. Groß-/Kleinschreibung. Danke!


----------



## Nawi0 (26. November 2009)

Affenpisse hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte die Größe einer Datei auslesen und in einem Label schreiben...
> mfg Affenpisse



der Befehl LABEL is in dos um festplattenpartitionen umzubenennen

oder hab ich da wieder was in falschen Hals bekommen?



> So belehrend wollte ich aber nicht rüber kommen



das warn Witz^^


----------



## Affenpisse (4. Dezember 2009)

Sry das ich nicht die Sprache angegeben habe.
Ich meine in vb08


----------



## deepthroat (4. Dezember 2009)

Affenpisse hat gesagt.:


> Sry das ich nicht die Sprache angegeben habe.
> Ich meine in vb08


Für VB.NET gibt's hier das .NET Forum.

 bevor du ein Thema erstellst.

Gruß


----------

